# Kaufberatung für Gaming-PCs: Einen idealen Spiele-Rechner zusammenstellen



## David Martin (27. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kaufberatung für Gaming-PCs: Einen idealen Spiele-Rechner zusammenstellen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kaufberatung für Gaming-PCs: Einen idealen Spiele-Rechner zusammenstellen*


----------



## hunterseyes (27. Mai 2020)

"Für einen Top-PC ist eine Nvidia GeForce RXT 2080 Super angemessen, obgleich ihr Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu einer AMD RX RX 5700 XT nicht das beste ist."

Die Preisvergleich ist auch unsinnig, da selbst die 2070super besser ist als die 5700XT. Da schmilzt dann der enorme Preisunterschied dahin und der kleine Rest sind dann eben die plus ~14% in Mehrleistung gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Gemar (27. Mai 2020)

Eine Ergänzung zum Teil: Einsteiger-PC: Alternative Grafikkarte:
Die RX 580 ist nicht langsamer als die 1650 Super. Sie liegen im Schnitt ungefähr gleichauf, die RX 580 liegt sogar meist knapp vorn. Bei Vulkan Titeln dann deutlich vorn.

- Die RX 580 hat mit 8GB noch reichlich Speicherreserven, was bei anspruchsvollen und neuen Spielen den Frametimes, den Detaileinstellungen, sowie der Auflösung zu Gute kommt.
- Die GTX 1650 Super punktet mit einer wesentlich geringeren Stromaufnahme. Ganze 50% weniger benötigt NVidias Pendant. Und das obwohl sie nahezu die gleiche Leistung bei den Benchmarks bietet.

Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für eine 1650er entscheiden. Da diese Karten keinen extra Stromanschluß benötigen, damit kühler und viel leichter leise zu bekommen sind.

Wer eine RX 580 sein eigen nennt, darf sich manchmal über ein paar Frames mehr freuen und evtl höheren Einstellungen. Muß aber je nach Modell auch mit dem Stromhunger und der Lautstärke leben. Im Hochsommer sind solche Karten dann schnell Problematisch, weil da eine Heizung unter dem Tisch steht, die man schlecht abschalten kann. 

Trotzdem ist die RX 580 die wohl mit am besten gealterte Grafikkarte von AMD. Dazu gesellt sich die RX 470, RX 480 und RX 570, die es ebenfalls als 8GB Variante gibt.
Leider ist der Nachfolger, die RX 5500 und RX 5600 preislich eher uninteressant geworden.

Erst die RX 5700 punktet wieder mit einer sehr guten Preis-Leistung, die aktuell günstiger und einen Tick schneller als die RTX 2060 ist.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Eine Ergänzung zum Teil: Einsteiger-PC: Alternative Grafikkarte:
> Die RX 580 ist nicht langsamer als die 1650 Super. Sie liegen im Schnitt ungefähr gleichauf, die RX 580 liegt sogar meist knapp vorn. Bei Vulkan Titeln dann deutlich vorn.


 Also, die Tests, die ich so gelesen hab, ergeben im SCHNITT ein Plus für die 1650 Super. Dass es immer einzelne Games sind, die mal der einen, mal der anderen Karte oder Engine oder Technik liegen, ist klar.

Ich persönlich würde auch wegen des Strombedarfs für einen Einsteiger- bzw "Gelegenheitsspieler"-PC, bei dem man partout keine 50-100€ mehr ausgeben kann, eher eine 1650 nehmen. Aber trotzdem ist die 570/580 immer noch gut für ihren Preis.


----------



## shaboo (28. Mai 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> "Für einen Top-PC ist eine Nvidia GeForce RXT 2080 Super angemessen, obgleich ihr Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis im Vergleich zu einer AMD RX RX 5700 XT nicht das beste ist."
> 
> Die Preisvergleich ist auch unsinnig, da selbst die 2070super besser ist als die 5700XT. Da schmilzt dann der enorme Preisunterschied dahin und der kleine Rest sind dann eben die plus ~14% in Mehrleistung gerechtfertigt.


Wer ernsthaft 800 Euro für eine 8 GB-Karte ausgibt, ist selber schuld, gerade jetzt noch, ein paar Monate vor den neuen Karten.

Für mich wirkt die Karte bei Ratgeber-Artikeln generell immer wie eine Verlegenheitslösung. Irgendwie müssen die 2000 Euro halt ausgegeben werden, und wenn einem bei Speicher, Prozessor, SSD und Board nichts mehr einfällt, haut man halt noch eine 2080S rein.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft 800 Euro für eine 8 GB-Karte ausgibt, ist selber schuld, gerade jetzt noch, ein paar Monate vor den neuen Karten.


 Jeder, der mehr als 400-500€ ausgibt, ist selbst schuld, egal wann    Seit zig Jahren ist es an sich immer klüger, alle 2 Jahre ne neue Karte für 200-400, maximal 500 Euro zu kaufen anstatt eine für 600€ und mehr im Glauben, die "hält" doppelt so lange. 



> Für mich wirkt die Karte bei Ratgeber-Artikeln generell immer wie eine Verlegenheitslösung. Irgendwie müssen die 2000 Euro halt ausgegeben werden, und wenn einem bei Speicher, Prozessor, SSD und Board nichts mehr einfällt, haut man halt noch eine 2080S rein.



Es geht halt um einen "High-End-PC" - andere würden daher wiederum kritisieren, dass es "nur" eine 2080s ist, da erst die 2080 Ti "High-End" sei. Mit ner RX 5700 XT wäre der PC wiederum nun wirklich nicht als "High-End" zu bezeichnen. Da im PC aber ja auch nur ein i7-9700K steckt inkl. Hinweis auf die Ryzen 7-CPUs, ist er durchaus auf "Ausgewogenheit" zusammengestellt - da hätte man ja auch, nur damit es "teuer" wird, nen i9 einbauen können...


----------



## shaboo (28. Mai 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es geht halt um einen "High-End-PC" - andere würden daher wiederum kritisieren, dass es "nur" eine 2080s ist, da erst die 2080 Ti "High-End" sei. Mit ner RX 5700 XT wäre der PC wiederum nun wirklich nicht als "High-End" zu bezeichnen. Da im PC aber ja auch nur ein i7-9700K steckt inkl. Hinweis auf die Ryzen 7-CPUs, ist er durchaus auf "Ausgewogenheit" zusammengestellt - da hätte man ja auch, nur damit es "teuer" wird, nen i9 einbauen können...


Das Entscheidende hier sind aber die 2000 Euro und ganz sicher nicht der Begriff "High End". Letzterer schleicht sich ja einfach nur deshalb hier ein, weil das - rein zufällig - die teuerste Kategorie ist. Gäb's noch eine 2500- oder 3000-Euro-Kategorie, wären 2000 Euro plötzlich nicht mehr High End, sondern nur noch Oberklasse. Von daher ist das total beliebig und hat mit "echtem" High-End-Anspruch null zu tun.

Ich kann mir auch eine Kaufberatung mit den Preisklassen 500/1000/1500 Euro basteln und die dann "Einsteiger", "Mittelklasse" und "High End" nennen. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass ich für 1500 Euro tatsächlich irgendwas High Endiges bekäme.

Letztlich wollte ich auch nur darauf hinaus, dass die 2080S eine Karte ist, die sich irgendwie zwischen alle Stühle setzt. Wer was halbwegs Leistungsstarkes will, das aber trotzdem noch absolut bezahlbar ist und ein akzeptables P/L-Verhätlnis aufweist, der greift zur 2070(S) oder zur 5700XT. Wer maximale Leistung will und dafür nicht aufs Geld schaut, nimmt halt die 2080Ti. Die 2080S hingegen bringt nur einen sehr überschaubaren Leistungsgewinn gegenüber der 2070S und auch kein Stück mehr Grafikspeicher, aber der Preis für gute Custommodelle liegt trotzdem bereits näher an 1000 als an 500 Euro.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (28. Mai 2020)

Meine ganz persönliche *"Kaufberatung für Gaming-PCs"* zur Zeit:
Solange die alte Kiste oder Teile nicht abgeraucht sind - Finger weg vom Kauf wenn es sich vermeiden läßt!
Das Angebot zur Zeit ist eher schlecht, die Preisentwicklung nach *↑* während Corona, ist nicht gerade unerheblich.


----------



## hunterseyes (28. Mai 2020)

Ich bin ehrlich immer davon ausgegangen, dass High-End stets das "beste/leistungsstärkste Produkt" bietet. Im Fall vom Rechner eben die beste Grafikkarte, Ram, Mainboard, CPU,...oderkommt noch irgendwas nach High-End?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Mai 2020)

shaboo schrieb:


> Letztlich wollte ich auch nur darauf hinaus, dass die 2080S eine Karte ist, die sich irgendwie zwischen alle Stühle setzt. Wer was halbwegs Leistungsstarkes will, das aber trotzdem noch absolut bezahlbar ist und ein akzeptables P/L-Verhätlnis aufweist, der greift zur 2070(S) oder zur 5700XT. Wer maximale Leistung will und dafür nicht aufs Geld schaut, nimmt halt die 2080Ti. Die 2080S hingegen bringt nur einen sehr überschaubaren Leistungsgewinn gegenüber der 2070S und auch kein Stück mehr Grafikspeicher, aber der Preis für gute Custommodelle liegt trotzdem bereits näher an 1000 als an 500 Euro.


 Genau das steht doch sinngemäß als Hinweis auch bei dem PC mit dabei, wo ist also das Problem?


----------



## Batze (28. Mai 2020)

DavidMartin schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kaufberatung für Gaming-PCs: Einen idealen Spiele-Rechner zusammenstellen* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...


Der Link funktioniert nicht, ich komme dahin.
https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/
Manno, Checkt doch bitte mal eure Links/Weiterleitungen. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Batze (28. Mai 2020)

Gemar schrieb:


> Eine Ergänzung zum Teil: Einsteiger-PC: Alternative Grafikkarte:
> Die RX 580 ist nicht langsamer als die 1650 Super. Sie liegen im Schnitt ungefähr gleichauf, die RX 580 liegt sogar meist knapp vorn. Bei Vulkan Titeln dann deutlich vorn.


Ich selbst habe eine RX 580 und kann mich wirklich nicht beschweren.
Ich spiele in 1080p und alle Titel die ich spiele laufen zumindest in Hoch auf mindest 60 fps. Und Zwar alle Titel. Und welche nicht so Hoch drehen, dann läuft es darauf aus das es schlecht programmiert worden ist.
Und das kann man wirklich gut erkennen welches Studio da Arbeit in die Optimierung steckt.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (29. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht, ich komme dahin.
> https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/
> Manno, Checkt doch bitte mal eure Links/Weiterleitungen. Ist ja nun wirklich nicht das erste mal.



Link passt jetzt. War dieses Mal auch nicht die Schuld des Redakteurs - der Artikel sollte ursprünglich als Standardartikel zum Thema Hardware angezeigt werden. Die Paginierung hat jedoch so nicht mehr funktioniert und wir haben den Artikel wieder zu einem "normalen" Artikel umgewandelt. Deswegen  war noch der alte und falsche Link im ersten Post.


----------



## hunterseyes (24. Juni 2020)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer die 2080s als "Faforit genommen und als Vergleichswerte eine "Kategorie" niedriger dann die rx5700xt vs 2070s ? Müsste es nicht eher als Vergleich die rx5700xt vs 2060s sein, da die 2070s deutlich stärker und teurer ist?

https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-RX-5700-XT-vs-Nvidia-RTX-2060S-Super/4045vs4049

Was die high-End-Klasse anbelangt sollten da nicht TitanModelle drin sein? Wären dann REchner zw 5000-10000€ high end? Denke das Überlastet die meisten Leser finanziell hier, weil andere zielgruppe?


----------



## battschack (24. Juni 2020)

über 2000-3000 ist halt dann super high end. danach Ultra High End... UltraSuper High end usw^^

für mich bedeutet high end aber eigentlich auch eher das beste von besten. aber dann wäre man eher bei 5k+ preise :/


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich immer die 2080s als "Faforit genommen und als Vergleichswerte eine "Kategorie" niedriger dann die rx5700xt vs 2070s ? Müsste es nicht eher als Vergleich die rx5700xt vs 2060s sein, da die 2070s deutlich stärker und teurer ist?
> 
> https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-RX-5700-XT-vs-Nvidia-RTX-2060S-Super/4045vs4049


Dass man bei der Frage "was gibt denn unterhalb der 2080 Super?" zuerst auf die 2070 Super schaut, das ist doch klar. Und dann kommt von AMD halt nun mal als derzeit stärkste Karte die 5700 XT in Frage, und viel schneller ist die 2070 Super ja nicht. Das passt also eigentlich. Abe selbst wenn die 2070 Super vlt sogar 20% schneller wäre: Warum soll man dann noch die 2060 super ins Boot nehmen oder sogar anstelle der 2070 Super nennen? Die 2060 Super ist nicht günstiger, aber langsamer ist als die 5700 XT, das macht keinen Sinn.



> Was die high-End-Klasse anbelangt sollten da nicht TitanModelle drin sein? Wären dann REchner zw 5000-10000€ high end? Denke das Überlastet die meisten Leser finanziell hier, weil andere zielgruppe?


 Irgendwo lautet die Antwort halt nur noch "Schwachsinn", wenn es um die Frage geht, ob eine bestimmte Karte für einen Spiele-PC noch ok ist. Eine 2080 Ti wäre ja noch für reiche Nutzer in Ordnung, aber eine Titan ist nun wirklich nur was für Workstation-PCs & Co. 

Ansonsten kann man rein prinzipiell ja quasi keine Grenzen nach oben setzen. Da kannst du auch Multi-CPU- und Multi-GPU-Systeme zusammenstellen mit PCIe-SSDs und Server-Boards und allem Pipapo für fünfstellige Beträge... 

An sich ist relativ klar, solange es keine Website oder ein Magazin für richtige krasse Hardware-Freaks ist, dass man mit "High-End" eher so was wie "das obere Ende von dem, was noch vertretbar ist" meint und nicht "das beste und teuerste, was man finden kann"


----------



## hunterseyes (26. Juni 2020)

Wieso amcht es keinen sinn?

die 2060super ist gleichauf, teils besser als die 5700xt zudem liegen beide im 400€ Bereich.

https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-2060S-Super-vs-AMD-RX-5700-XT/4049vs4045

Das AMD dazu noch keine stärkere Zwischenkarte hat, ist doch nicht schlimm. Die 2070s ist meist deutlich teurer als die 570xt/2060s bietet aber auch ordentlich Mehrleistung als beide Karten. Da wäre der Aufpreis gerechtfertigt. Einzig fehlt hier in der Zwischenklasse eine AMD Karte als Konkurrent. Generell was bietet AMD als nächste Erhöhung zur 5700xt? Was bietet AMD generell als Ausgleich zur 2080super?...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wieso amcht es keinen sinn?
> 
> die 2060super ist gleichauf, teils besser als die 5700xt zudem liegen beide im 400€ Bereich.
> 
> ...


Du solltest mal lieber ausführlichere Tests nehmen und nicht so ne Website mit nur 5 Onlinegames und ein paar "Scores". Die RX 5700 XT ist, wenn man mal wirklich 15-20 verschiedene Games testet, im Schnitt klar stärker als die RTX 2060s, und die 2070s ist wiederum nur etwa 10% schneller als die 5700 XT.


----------



## hunterseyes (26. Juni 2020)

IN den meisten dieser TEsts sind es 1-5fps Unterschied, wobei die TEmperaturen meist bei 65GRad (2060super) und >80Grad bei der 5700xt liegen. Ich tendiere da dennoch zur 2060super, wobei ich mich ja mittlerweile eh für die 2070super entschieden hatte.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2020)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> IN den meisten dieser TEsts sind es 1-5fps Unterschied, wobei die TEmperaturen meist bei 65GRad (2060super) und >80Grad bei der 5700xt liegen. Ich tendiere da dennoch zur 2060super, wobei ich mich ja mittlerweile eh für die 2070super entschieden hatte.


Es sind in der Tat nur um die 3-5% mehr FPS, aber dafür kostet die 5700 Xt eben auch ein gutes Stück weniger. Und die 2070s ist nur 10-15% schneller. Bei WQHD, was sicher viele haben, die so eine Karte kaufen, sind es eher nur 10-12%. Je nach Preis ist das VIEL zu wenig. Aktuell wäre der Aufpreis über 40% - das ist zu viel, außer man rüstet eh für 1000€ oder so auf, so dass die 150-200€ Preisunterschied es am Ende "nur" vlt. 20% Gesamtpreis-Plus ausmachen, dann wäre eine 2070 super gerade so okay, was Preis-Leistung angeht.

Die Temperatur ist wiederum ziemlich egal. Man kann eine RTX halt leichter leise kühlen, ansonsten unwichtig. Ich selbst habe btw eine RTX 2060 super, aber nur, weil die damals auch günstiger als eine RX 5700 XT war.   

Aber wenn man eben die Frage stellt "2080s ist zu teuer - was kann man stattdessen nehmen?", dann kommt rein logisch eben die 2070s und dann noch die 5700 XT, da sie nicht viel schlechter, aber DEUTLICH günstiger ist - man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen: nicht mal halb so teuer wie eine RTX 2080s, obwohl letztere bei WQHD nur 25% schneller ist...   Die 2060s hat da aber als Alternative IMHO nichts zu suchen, da sie nicht besser, aber teurer als eine 5700 XT ist, so einfach ist das. Genausowenig hat da ja auch eine Radeon VII was zu suchen als Alternativ-Tipp


----------



## Weissbier242 (27. August 2020)

Kann man sich irgendwo PC zusammenbauen lassen ohne Grafikkarte? Find da auf die schnelle nichts so recht. Alternate sagt mir am Ende bei das die Grafikkarte fehlt und Ich es so nicht zusammenbauen lassen kann, dann bekomm Ich alles einzeln. Ich will nix Bauen und basten. Ich will nur einen neuen PC  und dann meine vorhandene Grafikkarte einbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann man sich irgendwo PC zusammenbauen lassen ohne Grafikkarte? Find da auf die schnelle nichts so recht. Alternate sagt mir am Ende bei das die Grafikkarte fehlt und Ich es so nicht zusammenbauen lassen kann, dann bekomm Ich alles einzeln. Ich will nix Bauen und basten. Ich will nur einen neuen PC  und dann meine vorhandene Grafikkarte einbauen.


Mindfactory baut auch die Teile zusammen. Alles in den Warenkorb, und am Ende kannst du dann im Warenkorb den ZUsammenbau auswählen - es kann aber sein, dass es auch da nicht ohne Grafikkarte geht. 

Was auch bei Alternate gehen würde wäre. wenn du eine CPU mit eigener Grafikeinheit nehmen würdest.


----------



## fud1974 (27. August 2020)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann man sich irgendwo PC zusammenbauen lassen ohne Grafikkarte? Find da auf die schnelle nichts so recht. Alternate sagt mir am Ende bei das die Grafikkarte fehlt und Ich es so nicht zusammenbauen lassen kann, dann bekomm Ich alles einzeln. Ich will nix Bauen und basten. Ich will nur einen neuen PC  und dann meine vorhandene Grafikkarte einbauen.



Ich befürchte was das hat mit der "Endabnahme" zu tun.. die Ware soll ja einwandfrei zum Kunden, den Zustand können sie so gar nicht garantieren ohne Grafikkarteneinbau bzw. einer CPU mit integrierter GPU. Klar können die provisorisch eine einbauen, aber die können halt nicht dem Kunden im Zweifelsfall sagen "das Ding hat funktionsfähig unsere Hallen verlassen", weil weiß Gott was der Kunde dann einbaut... eventuell also eher so ein Selbstschutz wegen Haftung. Das macht dann vielleicht eher ein kleinerer Händler.

Oder die Nachfrage nach der Konstellation ist so selten dass noch keiner drüber nachgedacht hat dass mal einer ohne GraKa den Warenkorb auschecken will..


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2020)

Zur Not bestellt man den PC zusammen mit einer 40-50-Grafikkarte, und die verkauft man dann bei ebay für 30€...


----------



## Silvecio (21. Oktober 2020)

Funktioniert die Kombination RTX 3080 in Verbindung mit dem Corsair SF600 Platinum 600W SFX ?
Das ist mir in der PCGH 11/2020 bei der Werbung für den Captiva G19AG 20V1 auch schon aufgefallen.
Da steckt ein Fortron Hyper K600 drin.... ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2020)

Silvecio schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Kombination RTX 3080 in Verbindung mit dem Corsair SF600 Platinum 600W SFX ?
> Das ist mir in der PCGH 11/2020 bei der Werbung für den Captiva G19AG 20V1 auch schon aufgefallen.
> Da steckt ein Fortron Hyper K600 drin.... ?


Also, mit dem Platinum wäre es ein Wunder, wenn es nicht ginge, vor allem ohne Monster-CPU und massive Übertaktung. Das ist ja ein besonders gutes Modell. Das kann theoretisch 600W nur bei 12V liefern. Allerdings ist es SFX - also NICHT ATX-konform, sondern kleiner.


----------



## JahuWaldi (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe ernste Zweifel das man beim "High-End" eine 3080 mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil betreiben kann/sollte. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

Ausserdem bin ich nicht sicher ob der ganze Kram mit Wasserkühlung etc. in dieses kleine Gehäuse auch wirklich rein passt? Da dürfte dann ja Platz für mal absolut nix mehr sein?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Oktober 2020)

JahuWaldi schrieb:


> Ich habe ernste Zweifel das man beim "High-End" eine 3080 mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil betreiben kann/sollte. Aber ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
> 
> Ausserdem bin ich nicht sicher ob der ganze Kram mit Wasserkühlung etc. in dieses kleine Gehäuse auch wirklich rein passt? Da dürfte dann ja Platz für mal absolut nix mehr sein?



Ich bin eh immer überrascht, wie bei den Netzteilen ja unbedingt geknausert werden muß und dann oft so Sprüche wie "oh nein 750 Watt sind viel zu viel 600 Watt reichen vollkommen" rausgekloppt werden.
Gerade ein sehr gutes Netzteil in einer höheren Leistungsklasse, ist mit das letzte Teil das ausgetauscht oder ersetzt werden muß - zukunftssicher auch im Hinblick auf die restliche Hardware.
Die Preisdifferenz der günstigsten Modelle zum Beispiel im 750 Watt Bereich zwischen Bronze und Gold liegt bei 5 Euro, zwischen Gold und Platinum gerade mal bei 30 Euro.
Zwischen dem billigsten 500 Watt Chinakracher (mit viel Glück 80PLUS) und einem 750 Watt Gold liegen grob 50 Euro.
Ich hatte meine Netzteile (wenn ich nicht den kompletten Rechner tauschte) immer Minimum zwei Generationen lang.
Abgerauchte Netzteile waren sehr sehr selten in den zurückliegenden Jahrzehnten und dann wurden sie ohne zu Murren getauscht - da sie meistens um die -/+ 10 Jahre Garantie hatten.
Da armortisieren sich die Mehrausgaben sehr schnell.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich bin eh immer überrascht, wie bei den Netzteilen ja unbedingt geknausert werden muß und dann oft so Sprüche wie "oh nein 750 Watt sind viel zu viel 600 Watt reichen vollkommen" rausgekloppt werden.
> Gerade ein sehr gutes Netzteil in einer höheren Leistungsklasse, ist mit das letzte Teil das ausgetauscht oder ersetzt werden muß - zukunftssicher auch im Hinblick auf die restliche Hardware.
> Die Preisdifferenz der günstigsten Modelle zum Beispiel im 750 Watt Bereich zwischen Bronze und Gold liegt bei 5 Euro, zwischen Gold und Platinum gerade mal bei 30 Euro.
> Zwischen dem billigsten 500 Watt Chinakracher (mit viel Glück 80PLUS) und einem 750 Watt Gold liegen grob 50 Euro.
> ...



Zumal ein (Top) Netzteil ja niemals immer seine 750 Watt rauspustet.
Sondern nur eben bei Belastung. Das scheinen aber so einige nicht zu wissen.
Ich finde das auch immer komisch/lustig das ein gewisser Herr immer nur das minimale vorschreibt als Empfehlung.


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Oktober 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch immer komisch/lustig das ein gewisser Herr immer nur das minimale vorschreibt als Empfehlung.


Mag daran liegen dass die richtige Dimensionierung sich aufgrund der Effizienzkurve auch direkt auf den Verbrauch des Rechners auswirkt?! Fairerweise muss man hier allerdings dazu sagen, dass es sehr abhängig von der NT-Technik ist wie diese Kurve verläuft und man nicht für alle NT sagen kann "ab hier arbeitet es effizient".


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich bin eh immer überrascht, wie bei den Netzteilen ja unbedingt geknausert werden muß und dann oft so Sprüche wie "oh nein 750 Watt sind viel zu viel 600 Watt reichen vollkommen" rausgekloppt werden.


 weil ein wirklich gutes mit 600W, ud darum geht es ja, eben locker reicht. Wenn man aber stur 750W "verlangt", greifen viele zu einem billigen 750W-Modell ODER sind so baff, dass sie maßlos überzogenes teures 750W-Modell kaufen, das an sich ein quasi 900W-Nezteil ist...  Aber vor allem im Vergleich zu billigen 750W-Netztelen ist ein gutes 600W-Modell besser, es leistet ja wie gesagt für Spitzen auch deutlich mehr als seine 600W, die wiederum nur die empfohlene Dauerlast angeben. Das oben erwähnte Corsair mit 600W hat ja allein bei 12V schon 600W - das zeigt, dass es bei Bedarf auch viel mehr als 600W liefern kann. Und eine Karte die RTX 3080 ist ja nicht dauerhaft bei zB 500W, schon gar nicht gleichzeitig mit ner 100%-CPU-Auslastung.

Abrauchen tun Netzteile schon seit einer ganzen Weile nur sehr selten. Aber bei einem 750W-Modell für 50€ geht der PC halt eher aus als bei einem 600W-Model für 80-90€.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> weil ein wirklich gutes mit 600W, ud darum geht es ja, eben locker reicht.


Für eine Generation mag das sein, wenn man das Netzteil aber auch im nächtsen PC einbauen will steht das schon auf wackligen Beinen und davon habe ich geredet.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man aber stur 750W "verlangt", greifen viele zu einem billigen 750W-Modell


Ich habe von Netzteilen Minimum Gold Zertifizierung gesprochen, die kaum teurer sind als billige Chinakracher, was willst du eigentlich mir jetzt sagen?
Das bei 600 Watt die Leute plötzlich nicht zum Chinakracher greifen?
Wen willst du eigentlich veräppeln?



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...maßlos überzogenes teures 750W-Modell kaufen, das an sich ein quasi 900W-Nezteil ist...  ...ist ein gutes 600W-Modell besser, es leistet ja wie gesagt für Spitzen auch deutlich mehr als seine 600W, die wiederum nur die empfohlene Dauerlast angeben. Das oben erwähnte Corsair mit 600W hat ja allein bei 12V schon 600W - das zeigt, dass es bei Bedarf auch viel mehr als 600W liefern kann.



750 Watt quasi 900 Watt, warum nicht gleich 750 Watt = 1200 Watt?
Selbst ein sehr sehr gutes 600 Watt Netzteil wie das Thermaltake Toughpower SFX 600W Gold kann eine maximale Spitze von 720 Watt ausgleichen - wir reden hier von Millisekunden.
Danach springen all die netten Bezeichnungen in der Netzteilbeschreibung in Aktion - wie Schutz vor Stromspitzen (OCP), Überspannungsschutz (OVP), Überlastschutz (OLP/OPP).
Gerade wenn es ein gescheites Netzteil ist, wird es *definitiv nicht* mehr als seine 600 oder 750 Watt dauerhaft ausspucken, genau aufgrund dieser Schutzvorrichtungen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Abrauchen tun Netzteile schon seit einer ganzen Weile nur sehr selten. Aber bei einem 750W-Modell für 50€ geht der PC halt eher aus als bei einem 600W-Model für 80-90€.


Wenn man auf Qualität achtet rauchen sie sehr selten ab (was ich schon geschrieben habe, danke für die Wiederholung) für Chinakracher gilt das aber definitiv nicht.
Es kommt aber trotzdem immer wieder mal vor, daß auch Premiumhersteller (selten) Elektrolytkondensatoren sozusagen vom Schrottplatz in ihre Premiummodelle einbauen - da kannst du dann auch 200 Euro ausgeben.
Nochmal, da du anscheinend auf der Leitung stehst:
Ich habe von Minimum Gold-Zertifizierung geredet, da bekommst du ein 750 Watt Modell ab 80 Euro aufwärts, das ist ja der Punkt - 30 Euro Differenz zum 750 Watt Chinakracher - da geht dann auch nix aus.
Und ein gescheites 600 Watt Modell wie das be quiet! Pure Power 11 bekommst du auch schon für rund 70 Euro. 
10 Euro Unterschied  für etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit macht den Braten auch nicht wirklich fett.


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Für eine Generation mag das sein, wenn man das Netzteil aber auch im nächtsen PC einbauen will steht das schon auf wackligen Beinen und davon habe ich geredet.


Ohne andere Aussagen in Frage zu stellen, aber ich persönlich hab in 14 Jahren noch nie ein NT mit mehr als 550 Watt gebraucht. Meine Netzteilwechsel waren eigentlich immer durch neue oder fehlende Anschlüsse bedingt.
Wer mit seinem PC nicht nach 4 Jahren von der Mittel- in die Oberklasse wechselt hat (m.M.n.) dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Für eine Generation mag das sein, wenn man das Netzteil aber auch im nächtsen PC einbauen will steht das schon auf wackligen Beinen und davon habe ich geredet.


 woher weißt du das denn? Seit etlichen Jahren steigen die Anforderungen nur moderat, seit zig Jahren kam man mit einem ordentlichen 500W-Netzteil problemlos aus, jetzt geht es langsam Richtung 600W - "gute" 600W wohlgemerkt. Und die RTX 3000er sind nicht die ersten Karten, die in Spitzen für kurze Zeit mehr Strom zogen als bei Dauer-Vollllast. Auch ältere Karten zogen kurz mal mehr Strom, so dass ein 500W-Netzteil theoretisch nicht reicht - hat es aber doch, weil ordentliche 500W-Modelle problemlos auch mal 100W mehr für kurze Zeit geben können.

Klar: wer eher "High-End" kauft, bei dem sieht es vielleicht etwas anders aus. Aber bei Karten bis ca 600-700€ (und das wird der Preis der 3080 sein, wenn es sie mal endlich problemlos im Handel gibt) geht es ja nicht um die alleroberste denkbare Klasse.



> Ich habe von Netzteilen Minimum Gold Zertifizierung gesprochen, die kaum teurer sind als billige Chinakracher, was willst du eigentlich mir jetzt sagen?
> Das bei 600 Watt die Leute plötzlich nicht zum Chinakracher greifen?
> Wen willst du eigentlich veräppeln?


 Ich redete davon, dass 750W nicht nötig sind IMO, erst recht nicht bei Gold oder mehr. Und ein Gold-750W-Modell kostet nun mal nicht nur 10€ mehr. 750W, Gold und modernes Lastenmanagement gibt es ab 80€, ohne die Kriterien gibt es 750W ab gut 40€. Klar: wer jetzt ej 800€ für ne neue Graka raushauen würde, der kann auch 40€ mehr für ein Netzteil zahlen. Aber selbst dann stimmt es eben NICHT, dass ein gutes  600W-Modell nicht reicht. Ich würde sogar eher die Preisklasse als den Nennwert als groben Maßstab sehen. 

Und glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass man in 4-5 Jahren "750W Gold" für eine "normale" gute Grafikkarte&CPU wirklich braucht, also ein PC quasi im Schnitt bei Last 500-600W ziehen wird und das Netzteil Spitzen von 800W abfangen soll, obwohl es seit vielen Jahren eher 300-400W bei voller Last mit einer Mittelklasse bis High-End-Karte waren - oder?




> 750 Watt quasi 900 Watt, warum nicht gleich 750 Watt = 1200 Watt?
> Selbst ein sehr sehr gutes 600 Watt Netzteil wie das Thermaltake Toughpower SFX 600W Gold kann eine maximale Spitze von 720 Watt ausgleichen - wir reden hier von Millisekunden.


 Es trifft natürlich nicht auf jedes gute Netzteil zu, dass es theoretisch auf 900W kommt, und es war auch etwas übertrieben, um klarzumachen, dass die guten Modelle nicht nur 20-30W mehr leisten können als der Name suggeriert...  120W mehr ist ja auch schon eine Hausnummer. 

ABER: Das be quiet Pure Power 11 mit 600W z.B. kommt sogar auf fast 900W, wenn man einfach alle Werte addiert - und so machen es ja einige "unseriöse" Hersteller, nennen das Netzteil dann eben "900W", obwohl es bei der Dauerlast nur 600W leistet. DS meinte ich damit, das manch ein 600W-Modelle quasi ein "900W"-Netzteil sei. Genau so wie es solche Hersteller bei "750W"-Modellen tun, die bei Dauerlast einem seriösen Netzteil mit 500W entsprechen und bei eine seriösen Hersteller auch als 500W-Modell gelistet wären und nicht frecherweise als 750W-Netzteil.




> Nochmal, da du anscheinend auf der Leitung stehst:
> Ich habe von Minimum Gold-Zertifizierung geredet, da bekommst du ein 750 Watt Modell ab 80 Euro aufwärts, das ist ja der Punkt - 30 Euro Differenz zum 750 Watt Chinakracher - da geht dann auch nix aus.


 ja, hab ich schon verstanden, Aber ich rede davon, dass bei einem qualitativ guten Netzteil eben sogar 600W völlig ausreichen und viele dadurch verwirrt werden, dass der Nennwert bei günstigen Modellen meist übertrieben ist, dass also bei einer Herstelleraussage "650W Minimum" solche günstigen Modelle gemeint sind, man bei einem guten Markenmodell aber trotzdem mit einer deutlich geringeren Nennleistung auskommt.




> Und ein gescheites 600 Watt Modell wie das be quiet! Pure Power 11 bekommst du auch schon für rund 70 Euro.
> 10 Euro Unterschied  für etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit macht den Braten auch nicht wirklich fett.


 Innerhalb der Serie zB eben Pure Power sind es eher 20€. Das ist natürlich gerade dann, wenn man so verrückt oder "freakig" ist, 800€ für eine Grafikkarte auszugeben, sowieso nichts. Aber mein Punkt war, dass manch ein Laie eventuell wegen der 750W-Aussage dann versucht, doch noch etwas zu sparen (so sind viele nun mal) und am Ende mit einem richtig guten 600W-Modell besser bedient wären als mit einem mittelmäßigen, aber gleichteuren 750W-Modell, das er nur gekauft hat, weil man angeblich laut Aussage einiger Quellen 750W braucht. 

Ich meine aber auch die Leute, de schon ein gutes Netzteil mit "nur" 600W haben und dann meinen, sie müsste extra ein neues Netzteil kaufen und entweder dies dann auch tun oder aber deswegen die Grafikkarte erst gar nicht kaufen.


----------



## oldmichl (24. November 2020)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Kann man sich irgendwo PC zusammenbauen lassen ohne Grafikkarte? Find da auf die schnelle nichts so recht. Alternate sagt mir am Ende bei das die Grafikkarte fehlt und Ich es so nicht zusammenbauen lassen kann, dann bekomm Ich alles einzeln. Ich will nix Bauen und basten. Ich will nur einen neuen PC  und dann meine vorhandene Grafikkarte einbauen.



Mir gehts fast so wie dir, Weissbier242 nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass nebenbei auch noch CPU und SSD ebenfalls nicht verfügbar sind. Ich schwanke allerdings noch zwischen 3080 und 6900, somit hab ich noch bis 10.12 Zeit. Was ich mir aber wiederum abschminken kann, da bis dahin weder die jetzt auch nicht verfügbaren Teile noch die 6900 verfügbar sind. Obwohl ich gerne kaufen würde, werde ich wohl noch ein paar Monate warten müssen


----------



## Gemar (24. November 2020)

Das blöde zur Zeit ist:
Die neue Hardware ist nicht erhältlich, aber die alte Hardware wird auch nicht günstiger. Egal ob CPU oder GPU, da hat sich nichts getan.

Ganz im Gegenteil, die CPUs sind sogar teurer geworten. Ein Ryzen 5 3600 ist nun 20-30€ teurer geworden. Die Preise der alten Grafikkarten stagnierten. Einzig der Ram und die SSDs sind im Preis leicht gerutscht, aber davon hat man mittlerweile auch genug.


----------



## Sayaka (18. Dezember 2020)

ach die Lieferschwierigkeiten. Ich hab im April meinen PC komplett erneuert außer die Grafikkarte (980ti), weil mir schon klar war dass ich nicht auf eine 2080 wechseln brauch, wenn im Herbst eine 3080 kommt. Ich hab dann auch gleich die 3080 zum Release bei Caseking bestellt. Mir war klar, dass das ein paar Wochen dauern wird, bis sie geliefert wird, aber jetzt sind es drei Monate und es gibt keine Auskunft von Caseking. Es kann sich also noch um Monate handeln. Eigentlich hat mich die Wartezeit anfangs nicht so gestört, weil meine 980ti eh die meisten Sachen gut packt, aber leider gab die Karte aus heiterem Himmel vor ein paar Tagen den Geist auf. Jetzt habe ich einen neuen PC ohne GPU und es wäre die reinste Geldverschwendung mir eine schwächere GPU als Übergang zu kaufen.  Ohne rausgehen zu dürfen ist das schon ziemlich frustrierend.


----------



## hunterseyes (21. Januar 2021)

Würde als Kaufempfehlung für 2021 eher von einem Kauf abraten, sofern man diesen nicht zwingend machen müsste. Von der Verfügbarkeit mal abgesehen, sind die Preise momentan allesamt extrem überteuert und entspricht in keinem Fall mehr einem sinnvollen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Strauchritter (21. Januar 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Würde als Kaufempfehlung für 2021 eher von einem Kauf abraten, sofern man diesen nicht zwingend machen müsste. Von der Verfügbarkeit mal abgesehen, sind die Preise momentan allesamt extrem überteuert und entspricht in keinem Fall mehr einem sinnvollen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab am 6.1 und 7.1 alle Komponenten geordert und seit Samstag letzter Woche verrichtet der neue Rechenknecht hervorragend seinen Dienst. 
Man darf halt nicht den erstbesten Shoplink öffnen und bestellen sondern schon Preise ausreichend vergleichen, hab am Ende bei sieben verschieden Shops bestellt und da ging preislich schon bissl was 
Das wirklich Nervige sind nur die GPUs, der Rest ist easy zu bekommen und auch nicht mit signifikant krasserem Preisaufschlag zu den letzten Jahren.
Einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, immer erwarten alles günstiger UND schneller/besser als Konsument erwerben zu können (dürfen/müssen) ist ein Irrglaube. 
Und gerade bei den Grafikkarten Preise rasten ja alle nur deshalb so aus weil AMD wie Nvidia die UVP viel zu niedrig angesetzt haben. Die Teile kosten nicht wirklich mehr als die Vorgänger bei Release sind aber um einiges performanter.
Mein Rechner hat keinesfalls mehr, eher weniger, gekostet als die Rechner welche mein Freundes/Bekanntenkreis sich die letzten Jahre über so zugelegt hat. 
Zumal mein Rechner auch noch um einiges günstiger hätte sein können, wenn ich kompromissbereiter gewesen wäre bei den Teilen. Ja niemand braucht RGB RAM. Aber lieber haben als brauchen


----------



## Free23 (21. Januar 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab am 6.1 und 7.1 alle Komponenten geordert und seit Samstag letzter Woche verrichtet der neue Rechenknecht hervorragend seinen Dienst.
> Man darf halt nicht den erstbesten Shoplink öffnen und bestellen sondern schon Preise ausreichend vergleichen, hab am Ende bei sieben verschieden Shops bestellt und da ging preislich schon bissl was
> Das wirklich Nervige sind nur die GPUs, der Rest ist easy zu bekommen und auch nicht mit signifikant krasserem Preisaufschlag zu den letzten Jahren.
> Einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen, immer erwarten alles günstiger UND schneller/besser als Konsument erwerben zu können (dürfen/müssen) ist ein Irrglaube.
> ...



Wenn bei Dir das Geld locker sitzt... schön für dich!  
Ich würde mir in den Popo beißen, wenn ich mir eine Grafikkarte kaufe, dieselbe aber in 4 Monaten für 40% weniger Geld bekommen könnte... (Die Zahlen sind rein spekulativ)

Bei einer "Kaufempfehlung" würde ich auch zumindest auf die aktuelle Situation hinweisen und bin da eher d'accord mit hunterseyes. Auch wenn er es etwas übertrieben ausdrückt...


----------



## hunterseyes (21. Januar 2021)

Naja, 30-40% mehr für nen Rechner empfinde ich schon als erwähnenswert und würde dann eher von einem Kauf abraten. Klar waren die UVP sehr niedrig angegeben, aber die Preise entwickelten sich doch eh bisher daran + einige paar %, aber sicherlich nicht so dramatisch wie aktuell. Sonst war  mein REchnerlimit meist bei 2.000,-€ und dafür hat man ordentlich etwas bekommen. Momentan liegt dieses ordentliche wohl eher bei >3.000,-€ und das sehe ich wirklich  nicht ein.


----------



## Loosa (21. Januar 2021)

Free23 schrieb:


> Bei einer "Kaufempfehlung" würde ich auch zumindest auf die aktuelle Situation hinweisen und bin da eher d'accord mit hunterseyes. Auch wenn er es etwas übertrieben ausdrückt...



Naja, zu einem gewissen Teil tun sie das ja.



> Einsteiger: gerechnet ohne Grafikkarte und dazu "Bei einem normalen Preisgefüge..."
> Mittelklasse: unter Graka erwähnen sie dediziert nur die Release-Preise.
> High End: "Bei normaler Marktlage wäre in Sachen Preis-Leistung..."



Hast aber Recht, dass nicht deutlich vor dem Preishoch gewarnt wird. Vielleicht weil eher ein Template-Artikel, wo dauernd nur die Komponenten umgetextet werden?
Da wurde in einem anderen Guide hier schon deutlicher gewarnt und abgeraten.


----------



## AntonioFunes (21. Januar 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Hast aber Recht, dass nicht deutlich vor dem Preishoch gewarnt wird. Vielleicht weil eher ein Template-Artikel, wo dauernd nur die Komponenten umgetextet werden?
> Da wurde in einem anderen Guide hier schon deutlicher gewarnt und abgeraten.



Das sind wohl die PCs, die in meinem Einkaufsführer für die neueste Printausgabe vorgesehen sind, aber nicht 1:1 mein Artikel. Im Heft gehe ich auf das Thema ein und schreibe, dass die Preise OHNE Grafikkarte zu verstehen sind wegen der Situation, die inzwischen sogar noch dramatischer geworden ist - der Redaktionsschluss für meinen Einkaufsführer war wegen des Jahreswechsels schon recht früh.


Das hier wiederum ein Standardartikel mit einer festen Einleitung, den David und/oder Maria offenbar ein mal im Monat updaten, und zwar nur was die Komponenten und die Comments zu "Alternativen" angeht - ich weiß gar nicht, ob es jedes Mal dann die Komponenten aus "meinem" Einkaufsführer aus dem Heft sind, da ich extern arbeite. Aber in diesem Falle ist es so.


Themasiert habe allein ich da Thema mit den Grafikkarten schon in mehreren Specials, teils indirekt zB bei einer Grafikkarten-Kaufberatung wegen einer Leistungsbetrachtung der neuen RTX 3000er- und AMD 6000er-Modelle, teils aber auch explizit zum Thema Grafikkarten-Knappheit sowie auch Scalping.


----------



## Loosa (21. Januar 2021)

AntonioFunes schrieb:


> Das sind wohl die PCs, die in meinem Einkaufsführer für die neueste Printausgabe vorgesehen sind, aber nicht 1:1 mein Artikel. Im Heft gehe ich auf das Thema ein und schreibe, dass die Preise OHNE Grafikkarte zu verstehen sind wegen der Situation, die inzwischen sogar noch dramatischer geworden ist - der Redaktionsschluss für meinen Einkaufsführer war wegen des Jahreswechsels schon recht früh.



Mal eben geguckt und stimmt. Da wurde die Problematik in einem eigenen Warnhinweis hervorgehoben. 
Auf die massive Preissteigerung und Knappheit hingewiesen, und damit begründet warum Kosten der Grafikkarte aktuell nicht in die PC-Empfehlung eingerechnet werden. In keiner Preisklasse.


----------



## Basileukum (17. Februar 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> die 2060super ist gleichauf, teils besser als die 5700xt zudem liegen beide im 400€ Bereich.


Die 5700XT wurde geschaffen um die 3070 (normal) zu schlagen, was diese dann auch mehr oder minder oft geschafft hat. Die 2060s ist 3-5% langsamer als die 3070 und damit nicht immer, aber im Durchschnitt (kommt auf das Custommodell an, manche reichen schon relativ nah ran), ebenfalls langsamer als die 5700XT. 

Preislich sind/waren die guten Modelle der 2060s eher in Richtung Mitte 400 Euronen angesiedelt. Hab glaub ich für meine 450€ bei Mediamarkt gelöhnt. War aber auch ne Gaming X. Ärgerlich, da schon um 50 Euro zu teuer und das nerft mich dann, denn die 2060s sollten wirklich auch in den guten Ausführungen nur 400€ kosten, war ne klassische 350€ is 400 Karte. Im nachhinein bin ich froh drum, wenn man sich den aktuellen Markt anschaut und keinen Aufrüstzwang hat, hat man Glück gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Die 5700XT wurde geschaffen um die 3070 (normal) zu schlagen, was diese dann auch mehr oder minder oft geschafft hat. Die 2060s ist 3-5% langsamer als die 3070 und damit nicht immer, aber im Durchschnitt (kommt auf das Custommodell an, manche reichen schon relativ nah ran), ebenfalls langsamer als die 5700XT.


Äh, du meinst wohl jeweils statt 3070 in Wahrheit die 2070, ansonsten ergibt das alles keinerlei Sinn und wäre komplett falsch ^^





Basileukum schrieb:


> Preislich sind/waren die guten Modelle der 2060s eher in Richtung Mitte 400 Euronen angesiedelt. Hab glaub ich für meine 450€ bei Mediamarkt gelöhnt. War aber auch ne Gaming X. Ärgerlich, da schon um 50 Euro zu teuer und das nerft mich dann, denn die 2060s sollten wirklich auch in den guten Ausführungen nur 400€ kosten, war ne klassische 350€ is 400 Karte. Im nachhinein bin ich froh drum, wenn man sich den aktuellen Markt anschaut und keinen Aufrüstzwang hat, hat man Glück gehabt.


Meine 2060s kostete dank einer Sofortabzug-Aktion 350€.


----------



## DarthSlayer (17. Februar 2021)

Also wenn ein 5800 X Gaming Rechner high end schon ist dann ist meiner wirklich END


----------



## Basileukum (17. Februar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Äh, du meinst wohl jeweils statt 3070 in Wahrheit die 2070, ansonsten ergibt das alles keinerlei Sinn und wäre komplett falsch ^^
> Meine 2060s kostete dank einer Sofortabzug-Aktion 350€.


Stimmt, verschieben, geistig schon in der neuen Generation unterwegs. 

350€ sind doch super, wenn man nimmt was kommt, Modell ist halt nicht gleich Modell. Die Ansprüche sind dann doch etwas verschieden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Stimmt, verschieben, geistig schon in der neuen Generation unterwegs.
> 
> 350€ sind doch super, wenn man nimmt was kommt, Modell ist halt nicht gleich Modell. Die Ansprüche sind dann doch etwas verschieden.


Das war ein ohnehin günstiges Modell, aber mit 2 Lüftern, so dass die nicht sehr laut ist. Aber sie hatte eine wassergekühlte R290 ersetzt, und entgegen meiner Hoffnung gibt es bis heute keinen passenden Wasserkühler für meine 2060s... bleibt also luftgekühlt.


----------



## AdamJenson (17. März 2021)

Wenn ich euren High End PC sehe ist der im direkten Vergleich zu meinem PC Einsteiger PC. Die Performance von eurem High End System würde mich beruflich nur ausbremsen. Da ich meinen PC beruflich und privat nutze braucht es schon was schnelles.


----------



## Strauchritter (18. März 2021)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Wenn ich euren High End PC sehe ist der im direkten Vergleich zu meinem PC Einsteiger PC. Die Performance von eurem High End System würde mich beruflich nur ausbremsen. Da ich meinen PC beruflich und privat nutze braucht es schon was schnelles.


Vielleicht solltest du dich nicht an Begriffen wie "High-End" aufhängen, sondern dein System und dessen Kosten(!) mit dem Budget des "High-End" Rechner von PCG vergleichen. 
Steht doch eindeutig drin, dass aufgrund der aktuellen Situation sie keine anderen, besseren Grafikkarten empfehlen und in ihrer Auswahl verbauen. 
Dazu vermischt du  Produktiv + Gamingrechner mit einem reinem Gamingrechner. Das dabei beim Aufbau des Systems andere Gewichtungen bei der Hardwareauswahl eintreten ist unstrittig. 
Zu deutsch: du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen.
Aber wenn es dich beruhigt: mein Setup verspeist deines zum Frühstück  
Und was haben wir jetzt gewonnen? Ganz genau.


----------



## NVIDIA-May-Cry (22. April 2021)

Was ist seit ca. einem Jahr der dekadenteste joke den die Hardware Mags so bringen können? Richtig, wie baue ich nen Rechner? Erklärt doch bitte auch noch wie ich mir einen Ferari zusammenstelle, die Anschaffung ist ähnlich wahrscheinlich, bzw. bei so manchem rein von der Lieferzeit her eher eine Überlegung Wert


----------



## Strauchritter (23. April 2021)

NVIDIA-May-Cry schrieb:


> Was ist seit ca. einem Jahr der dekadenteste joke den die Hardware Mags so bringen können? Richtig, wie baue ich nen Rechner? Erklärt doch bitte auch noch wie ich mir einen Ferari zusammenstelle, die Anschaffung ist ähnlich wahrscheinlich, bzw. bei so manchem rein von der Lieferzeit her eher eine Überlegung Wert


Oha das ist dein Zeitgefühl wohl verrutscht, du meinst wohl eher seit Ende 2020, also circa halbes Jahr bisher.
Und warum sollten Seiten wie PCGames und Co keine Hardwarenews und Empfehlungen mehr bringen? 
Offensichtlich wird das Zeug trotz der Umstände fröhlich gekauft, oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Verfügbarkeit und Preise?^^ Und nur weil DU gerade nichts kaufst heißt das ja nicht, dass andere das auch so machen.
Hab dir schon von meinen beiden Ferraris erzählt, welche ich vor drei bzw. zwei Monaten konfiguriert. bestellt, zusammengebaut und in Betrieb genommen habe? 
Persönlich kann ich Ferraris (diesmal die Echten) aber nicht zwingend empfehlen, Zündkerze tauschen kost mal eben 12k€ 
Aber hey, ist halt ein Ferrari


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2021)

MSI MEG X570 Unify <-- Bestes Board.


----------



## Rodator (9. Juni 2021)

Ist es nicht sinnvoller bei einem
Preis-Leistungs-Build auf eine karte von AMD zu setzen? Die sind in der klasse doch um welten besser ausgestattet. Die 5600xt zum beispiel, die gibt es schon ab 300€, kann aber mit einer 1660Super (aktuell etwa 500€) konkurrieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Juni 2021)

Rodator schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sinnvoller bei einem
> Preis-Leistungs-Build auf eine karte von AMD zu setzen? Die sind in der klasse doch um welten besser ausgestattet. Die 5600xt zum beispiel, die gibt es schon ab 300€, kann aber mit einer 1660Super (aktuell etwa 500€) konkurrieren.


Die Frage ist einfach, ob das hier dann die Zielgruppe wäre!? 
Die genannte Hardware war vor drei Jahren aktuell und kostete damals merklich weniger. Sprich, wer vor ein bis vier Jahren neue Hardware gekauft hat, für den macht es keinen Sinn mit solch alter Hardware aufzurüsten, der Sprung wäre viel zu gering (wenn die alte Hardware nicht ohnehin schon schneller gewesen ist).

Mein PC ist z.B. zweieinhalb Jahre alt, unter einer GF 3070 bräuchte ich gar nicht anfangen zu schauen, da es sich einfach nicht lohnt, der Sprung wäre zu gering, für z.B. fünf Prozent mehr FPS gebe ich keine 500 Euro aus, das müssen schon mind. 100 Prozent mehr sein. (Wobei meine GF 1070TI für 400 Euro damals immer noch schneller ist als die 1660 Super, die dafür ein wenig mehr Strom spart).


----------



## hunterseyes (22. Juli 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Oha das ist dein Zeitgefühl wohl verrutscht, du meinst wohl eher seit Ende 2020, also circa halbes Jahr bisher.
> Und warum sollten Seiten wie PCGames und Co keine Hardwarenews und Empfehlungen mehr bringen?
> Offensichtlich wird das Zeug trotz der Umstände fröhlich gekauft, oder wie erklärst du dir sonst die Verfügbarkeit und Preise?^^ Und nur weil DU gerade nichts kaufst heißt das ja nicht, dass andere das auch so machen.
> Hab dir schon von meinen beiden Ferraris erzählt, welche ich vor drei bzw. zwei Monaten konfiguriert. bestellt, zusammengebaut und in Betrieb genommen habe?
> ...


Ka, ich zahl für meine keine 150,-€..wie kommt man auf solchen Unsinn mit 15k Zündenkerzentausch?
8x 15,-€ Markenkerzen, rest gehört zum service


----------



## Strauchritter (23. Juli 2021)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ka, ich zahl für meine keine 150,-€..wie kommt man auf solchen Unsinn mit 15k Zündenkerzentausch?
> 8x 15,-€ Markenkerzen, rest gehört zum service


Wenn du einen Ferrari besitzt bei welchem du den Motor ausbauen musst zum Zündkerzenwechsel, dann bist du schnell bei über 10k€-12k€  McLaren Fahrer kennen das Problem unter Umständen auch


----------



## Batze (23. Juli 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Ferrari besitzt bei welchem du den Motor ausbauen musst zum Zündkerzenwechsel, dann bist du schnell bei über 10k€-12k€  McLaren Fahrer kennen das Problem unter Umständen auch


Die Zündkerzen Preise haben bei Ferrari ganz schön angezogen.


----------



## Chronik (18. August 2021)

Also beim "High-End-Gaming-PC" fehlt mir ein bischen die auswahl sprich alternativen! Ich habe mir auch mal ein PC via Alternate zusammen gebaut!
Siehe:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7 PCGH
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
Grafikkarte: MMSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ti GAMING X TRIO 12G LHR
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 850W
1. Platte: Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB
OEM: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Noctua NF-A12x25 LS-PWM 120x120x25
Brenner: ASUS BW-16D1HT Silent
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B SCMG-5100
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-4000 Kit
Mainboard: AORUS B550 AORUS PRO AC
2. PLatte: Samsung 860 PRO 1 TB

Naja gut mit fast 4000 Euronen auch nicht grade billig! (Mit zusammenbau+Garantie!)
Hat wenig bis gar kein RGB (nun ich habe auch mein Rechner unter dem Schreibtsich stehen und nicht als Austellungsstück oder Raumerheller dastehen!)!

@ZAM: könntest du kurz ausführen warum?!?


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2021)

Chronik schrieb:


> @ZAM: könntest du kurz ausführen warum?!?



Ich habe es ^^
Weil es keinen RGB-Blödsinn hat, was mir extrem wichtig war, schwarz, Aktiv-Kühler onboard, genug Platz, sehr gute OC-Fähigkeit, reichlich Anschlüsse, 3x M.2 Gen4-Slots etc.


----------



## Batze (18. August 2021)

Chronik schrieb:


> Also beim "High-End-Gaming-PC" fehlt mir ein bischen die auswahl sprich alternativen! Ich habe mir auch mal ein PC via Alternate zusammen gebaut!
> Siehe:
> Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define 7 PCGH
> Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X
> ...


Guter Rechner, aber noch lange kein High End. Auch ist einiges Überflüssig.
3 Gehäuse Lüfter brauchst du nicht, schon gar nicht bei nur SSD Betrieb. Alles nur Marketing. 
2 reichen vollkommen aus.
Einer der von unten die eventuell stauende Wärme nach oben bläst und einer der oben das ganze abführt. Fertig.
Du kannst 10 Lüfter in deinem Rechner verbaut haben, das kühlt weder die CPU noch die Graka runter. Glaube es mir.
Und für den Rest reicht eine gute Abfuhr/Zirkulation nach oben. Reicht alle male.
Wozu noch einen Brenner?
Wozu die teuren Samsung Pro SSDs? Braucht keine Sau. Außer Firmen die die Teile 10 Jahre in ihrem Rechner lassen.
Kauf dir die Dinger von Crucial. Billiger und genauso gut. Und bis da die Speicher zu sind/verschlissen sind gibt es schon PS7 und Windows 14.


----------



## Chronik (18. August 2021)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe es ^^
> Weil es keinen RGB-Blödsinn hat, was mir extrem wichtig war, schwarz, Aktiv-Kühler onboard, genug Platz, sehr gute OC-Fähigkeit, reichlich Anschlüsse, 3x M.2 Gen4-Slots etc.


Naja sehe ich ein bischen anders! Wenn nämlich mal der Chipsatzlüfter ein defekt hat oder kaputt geht, muss man nämlich den ganzen Rechner aufschrauben, sowenig wie möglich ausbauen und das Mainboard dann noch ersetzen!

Mal eine andere Frage, was hältst du oder auch ihr (@Forum) den von dem: "AORUS B550 AORUS PRO AC" Mainboard oder generell von B550 Mainboards, ohne Chipsatzlüfter?

@Batze: da ich mir den Rechner via. Alternate zusammen bauen lassen will, weiß ich nicht wie/wo die, die Lüfter einbauen! Der Brenner ist für Leute gedacht die was gebrannt haben wollen! Nun ich habe die Lüfteranzahl auf 2 umgeändert und ich habe mal die Samsung Platten gegen Crucial Platten ausgetauscht! Ich spare dadurch ca. 130 EUR, danke dafür:

Fractal Design Define 7 PCGH, Tower-Gehäuse
AMD Ryzen 7 5800X, Prozessor
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 CM 850W, PC-Netzteil
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM, Betriebssystem-Software
2x Noctua NF-A12x25 LS-PWM 120x120x25, Gehäuselüfter
ASUS BW-16D1HT Silent, Blu-ray-Brenner
ALTERNATE Belastungstest
G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-4000 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
Scythe Mugen 5 Rev.B SCMG-5100, CPU-Kühler
MSI GeForce RTX 3080 Ti GAMING X TRIO 12G LHR, Grafikkarte
GIGABYTE B550 AORUS PRO AC, Mainboard
Crucial P5 Plus 500 GB, SSD
Crucial MX500 2 TB, SSD


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2021)

Nichts, weil ich das Meg Unify toll finde. ^^


----------



## herzbeatz (26. November 2021)

Wir haben schon Dezember? Bei mir ist es erst November ...


----------



## Samsonetty (16. Dezember 2021)

Vernünftiger Weise sollten "ALLE" Online Anbieter die zu Verkauften Grafikkarten als Verfügbar zwar Sichtbar machen; Aber der Verkauf hingegen sollte "NUR" bei einem Händler gehen. Diese Sollten dann Verifiziert werden, sprich die Grafikkarten werden auf "DICH" Registriert. Personalnummer, Anschrift etz..
Verkauft werden immer nur 1, damit sollte sich der Markt dann wieder Beruhigen. Denn ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das Bots und Scrapler sich beim Händler Vorstellig werden !
Auf Gut Deutsch: Grafikkarten sollten "NUR im Einzelhandel " Angeboten werden! Keine Bestellung sondern vor Ort.
sio


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

Oder man verzichtet momentan auf den Kauf eines Gaming PCs wegen den völlig überdrehten Preisen und holt sich zum Beispiel eine GEFORCE NOW Mitgliedschaft (bei vorliegenden Anforderungen***) - die teuerste Variante mit RTX 3080 Setup kostet 100 Euro für 6 Monate.
Gut die Leistung entspricht nicht einer Desktop RTX 3080, rennt aber trotzdem im hohen Mittelfeld rum.
Damit kann man dann ein ganzes Jahr aushalten für 200 Euro und kann dann den Markt solange beobachten, bis die Preise sich wieder etwas eingependelt haben.
Ich wette, wenn ich den Artikel in einem Jahr aufmache, hat sich kaum was preislich getan.

***=entsprechende Leitung und Entfernung Vorraussetzung - Minimum 15 Mbit/s 720p 60 FPS, 25 Mbit/s 1080p 60 FPS, 35Mbit/s 1440p 60FPS. 
Weniger als 80 ms Latenz von einem NVIDIA-Rechenzentrum, empfohlen weniger als 40ms Latenz.
Wer hauptsächlich Singleplayer spielt sollte überhaupt keine Probleme dann haben, Multiplayer sollte man bei den Mbit/s eine Schippe drauflegen und bei der Latenz noch was drunter kommen.


----------



## Chronik (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen:
- Wieso wird hier vorgeschlagen (in einen High-End Gaming-PC) eine Intel CPU zu verbauen und keine von AMD (Ryzen)?
- Ach sagt mal merkt man das wenn man einen Ryzen/AMD oder Intel CPU hat das man einen Arbeitsspeicher von G.Skill RipJaws V verbaut hat? Ich würde nämlich gerne fast den gleichen RAM (32GB [2x16GB] G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4 3600MHz) nehmen bloß halt mit ner AMD CPU!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. Januar 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen:
> - Wieso wird hier vorgeschlagen (in einen High-End Gaming-PC) eine Intel CPU zu verbauen und keine von AMD (Ryzen)?


Doch, es wurde vorgeschlagen unter Alternativen:


> Alternative CPU: ...Bei AMD ist der Ryzen 7 5800X für 360 Euro ein Tipp, da man ihn vor allem als Nicht-Übertakter mit einem Mainboard für unter 150 Euro koppeln kann.





Chronik schrieb:


> - Ach sagt mal merkt man das wenn man einen Ryzen/AMD oder Intel CPU hat das man einen Arbeitsspeicher von G.Skill RipJaws V verbaut hat? Ich würde nämlich gerne fast den gleichen RAM (32GB [2x16GB] G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4 3600MHz) nehmen bloß halt mit ner AMD CPU!


Nein, das macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied.
Das einzige worauf man beim Verbau von RAM Modulen achten sollte, ist das der RAM durch das Motherboard offiziell unterstützt wird.
Diese Listen lauten auf QVL und die sind bei jedem Motherboardhersteller auf ihren Seiten zu dem jeweiligen Board einsehbar.
Man kann natürlich auch RAM verbauen, der nicht offiziell unterstützt wird - das geht in vielen Fällen gut.
Wenn man aber Pech hat, bekommt man dann halt im schlechtesten Fall allerlei Fehler.


----------



## Chronik (20. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Diese Listen lauten auf QVL und die sind bei jedem Motherboardhersteller auf ihren Seiten zu dem jeweiligen Board einsehbar.
> Man kann natürlich auch RAM verbauen, der nicht offiziell unterstützt wird - das geht in vielen Fällen gut.
> Wenn man aber Pech hat, bekommt man dann halt im schlechtesten Fall allerlei Fehler.


Aha, ... toll das meine, die ich mir vorstelle nicht mit drin stehen! Oder muss grundsätlich G.Skill drin stehn oder muss die Module P/N. (Nummer) mit irgendwas bei den Optionen bei den Händler wo man kauft identisch sein?
In #60 mein (vorläufig) ausgewähltes System!
Edit: so ich _*glaubs*_ gefunden zu haben (also steht mein RAM mit drin)!?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Januar 2022)

Also gehen wir mal als Beispiel von diesen hier aus:








						G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ab € 123,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Takt: 3600MHz • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-28800U… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



Da ist dann die Module P/N wichtig die dran steht:
*F4-3600C16D-32GVKC*
Die Liste ist nach Speed geordnet also zuerst mal 3600er - dann GSKILL.
Unter Density steht die Modulgröße - also ob ein Modul 8GB, 16GB oder 32GB hat.
Die Module P/N selber, verrät dir im hinteren Teil der Kennzeichnung die Gesamtgröße des jeweiligen Kits - also bei
F4-3600C16D-*32*GVKC
So kannst du recht schnell erkennen wie groß der gesamte Speicher ist und wieviele Module es sind.
Ich z.B. zäume das Pferd sozusagen ein wenig von hinten auf.
Ich entscheide mich für Prozessor und Motherboard und dann suche ich mir nicht einfach RAM irgendwo in einem Shop aus, sondern ich geh in die jeweilige QVL Liste und suche praktisch dort alle Module/Größen aus die mich interessieren - Timings sind ja auch noch angegeben, damit läßt sich die Auswahl weiter einschränken.
Hilft vielleicht in der Zukunft.

Ich bin jetzt die Liste durchgegangen, also nein, dein bestimmtes Modul (wenn es denn das richtige ist, daß ich ausgesucht habe) wird da nicht aufgeführt.
Die F4-3600C16D gibt es aber nur in der 2x8er Version.
Könnte also theoretisch klappen, aber zumindest ich geh da keine Risiken mehr ein.

*EDIT:*
Man muß auch lesen können...also jetzt sinds G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-4000 Kit
Das sagt mir nur leider nicht viel...es gibt ein halbes Dutzend G.Skill Trident Z in der Größe mit unterschiedlichen Modulmengen und Timings.
Aaaber, da es nur 7 Einträge unter 4000 mit G.Skill gibt... kommen nur drei Einträge bei 32GB in Frage.
Zwei mal 4x8GB Module und einmal 2x16GB.
Ich geh also von aus, daß du diesen hier dir holen willst(?):
*F4-4000C19D-32GTZR








						G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL19-19-19-39 ab € 288,87 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000, CL19-19-19-39 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: DDR4 DIMM 288-Pin • Module: 2x 16GB • JEDEC: PC4-32000U • CAS Latency CL: 19 (entspricht ~9.50ns)… ✔ Speicher ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



*


----------



## Chronik (21. Januar 2022)

Mhh nein, eig. suche ich RAM Module ohne RGB quatsch! Und sind die Trident Z nicht immer mit RGB ...?!
Scheiße muss ich mich jetzt auch noch damit beschäftigen ob der RAM den ich eig. will in das Mainboard passt bzw. ob die Module P/N in der QVL Liste drin steht auch verwendet wird ... echt ... zum kotzen!
Also ich habe ja vor mir meinen Rechner auf DUBARO zusammen bauen zulassen! Bloß irgendwie bekomme ich da keine "Module P/N" Nummer zu sehen!
So ich habe mal die Module P/N nummern bei Alternate eingeben und da kam herraus:
das die "F4-3600C17Q-32GTZR", "F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX", "F4-3600C16Q-32GTZNC", "F4-3600C17Q-64GTZR", "F4-3600C16Q-64GTZR",  "F4-3600C16Q-64GTZRC" alle RGB verbaut haben und somit unteressant/raus für mich sind und die anderen: "F4-3600C16D-16GVK", "F4-3600C18Q-64GVK", "F4-3600C16Q-64GVKC" und "F4-3600C18Q-128GVK" OK sind. Nun muss ich ausgrentzen die 128 GB sind raus, weil ich dafür einfach kein grund sehe die verbauen zu lassen! Ach sag mal stimmen den auch die Timings, mit den Module P/N, nummern überein? Wenn das so ist herje dann wirds schwer etwas zu finden! Ich hätte zwar noch einen Satz der stimmen könnte nun aber 64GB scheint mir ein bischen (zu) viel zu sein! Den "F4-3600C18Q-64GVK" stimmt genau mit den Werten auf Alternate, Dubaro und der QVL überein?!?

Edit: so weil mir das keine ruhe gelassen hat, also ein paar passt (und die gibt es auch bei Dubaro!) aus der "Module P/N" Liste und zwar "F4-3200C16D-16GVKB", das sind 2x8 GB RAM Bausteine also sprich nichts mit 32 GB (gesamt) sondern nur 16 GB (gesamt) (wenn die Timings auch mit Module P/N übereinstimmen müssen?)!


----------



## MichaelG (21. Januar 2022)

RGB läßt sich sicher deaktivieren, beim Rest wirds sch..... Bin auch kein Freund von diesem Rotz...


----------



## Chronik (22. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> ..., beim Rest wirds sch.....


Was den für ein Rest?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2022)

Daß die Ram-Module kompatibel zum Board sind.


----------



## Chronik (22. Januar 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß die Ram-Module kompatibel zum Board sind.


Das ist schon ein bischen ... (Das mit der kompatibelität ist schon echt zum Haare rausreißen!)
Aber ich glaube ich fahre 2x8 GB RAM Bausteinen, also 16 GB ingesamt auch ganz gut vorallem wem man nur zoggen will!?
Was ich halt nicht weiß, ob man das extrem merkt das man statt 3600MHz nur 3200MHz RAM Bausteine verbaut hat?


----------



## Chronik (24. Januar 2022)

So, ich habe in der QVL Liste, mit denen verglichen die ich als Auswahl habe, herrausgekommen ist, das zwei der G.Skill Rambausteine passen könnten! (Also die Dubaro auch selber verbaut!)
Einmal der: F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX und der F4-3200C16D-16GVKB.
So jetzt habe ich die Wahl entweder einen der 2 nehmen (was vermutlich der hier: F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX sein wird [die RBG Sachen kann man die ausstellen {nicht bloß das es RGB-Leuchtet, auch das die LEDs komplett aus sind!}\])! Oder aber ich könnte aber auch ein anderes Mainboard aussuchen! Bleibt die Frage welches Mainbaord bietet RAM G.Skill Support?
Was könnte den alles passieren wenn ich ein RAM nehme der nicht in der QVL-Liste steht?

Edit: ich hätte auch RAM-Bausteine von Corsair das wären die: CMW32GX4M4D3600C18 aber da weiß ich nicht wie Corsair ist, würdet ihr die empfehlen/verbauen? (Falls das was zu sagen hat[?], die sind auch schon vorausgewählt{im Shop}!)


----------



## Chronik (2. Mai 2022)

Hey hey, ich schon wieder^^,

ich hab da mal eine Frage würdet ihr eher jetzt einen neuen AMD (also AM4) PC kaufen oder lieber auf AM5 warten?


----------



## ssj3rd (3. Mai 2022)

Chronik schrieb:


> Hey hey, ich schon wieder^^,
> 
> ich hab da mal eine Frage würdet ihr eher jetzt einen neuen AMD (also AM4) PC kaufen oder lieber auf AM5 warten?


Easy: Warten 

Dann kannst du auch gleich ein neues Netzteil und Gehäuse der neuen Generation mitnehmen für die neuen GPU‘s: 








						Gehäuse werden die Lautstärke bestimmen
					

Die Next-Gen-Grafikkarten sollen bis zu 600 Watt oder noch mehr verbrauchen. Die Herausforderungen für die Gehäusekühlung im Test.




					www.computerbase.de


----------



## Chronik (3. Mai 2022)

ssj3rd schrieb:


> Easy: Warten
> 
> Dann kannst du auch gleich ein neues Netzteil und Gehäuse der neuen Generation mitnehmen für die neuen GPU‘s:
> 
> ...


Och beim Gehäuse und Netzzteil mach ich m relativ wenig sorgen. Mein Ausgewähltes NT (Netzteil) ist ein 850W von
be quiet ist und das  Gehäuse ist von Fractal Design ein Define 7! Bin mal gespannt was die daran alles verändern müssen/sollen
Wisst ihr schon was zur Preisentwicklung? Ich nehme an das das neue AM5 erstmal sau teuer sein wird (dieser verdammter DDR5-Speicher^^)

Naja mal sehen da ja mein System z.Z. noch läuft (mit einer *GTX 1070*!!!), mal sehen wann es denn dann was wird?


----------



## Wamboland (5. Mai 2022)

Das ist derzeit meine Planung für den neuen PC ... wobei ich echt noch am Überlegen bin ob ich nicht doch noch länger warten sollte ... 

2TB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 3D-NAND TLC    
Intel Core i7 12700 12 (8+4) 2.10GHz So.1700 BOX    
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black    
850 Watt Seasonic Focus GX Modular 80+ Gold    
MSI PRO Z690-A DDR4 ATX Intel So.1700 DDR4 (Retail)    
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit    
Fractal Design Meshify 2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz    

€ 1.490

oder alles ne Nummer kleiner, dafür evtl. planen auf Raptor- oder Meteorlake zu wechseln später:

SAMSUNG 980 PRO 1 TB, SSD
Intel® Core™ i5-12400F, Prozessor
Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black, CPU-Kühler
Seasonic Focus PX-850, PC-Netzteil
MSI PRO Z690-A, Mainboard
ADATA DIMM 32 GB DDR5-5200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
Fractal Design Meshify 2 Black Solid, Tower-Gehäuse

Summe
€ 1.270

Daher auch DDR5, aber eben günstigen um später auf modernere DDR5 Speicher zu wechseln. 

K.a. ob das Sinn machen würde ...


----------



## Chronik (21. Mai 2022)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Das ist derzeit meine Planung für den neuen PC ... wobei ich echt noch am Überlegen bin ob ich nicht doch noch länger warten sollte ...
> 
> 2TB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 3D-NAND TLC
> Intel Core i7 12700 12 (8+4) 2.10GHz So.1700 BOX
> ...


Also von Geld her wirds bei mir nicht scheitern, darum habe ich nun entschieden auf AM5 (ich will ja ein Ryzen-PC!) zu warten!!! Ich denke das ich so nächstes Frühjahr oder auch anfang des nächstens Sommers gut mit einem AM5 planen kann, wo schon die ersten Kinderkrankheiten erkannt wurden und durch Patches/Updates raus/weg gemacht wurden (hoffe ich zumindestens)!

Bleibt die frage was ich alles beim neuen AM5 neu einplanen  muss also neue Graka, neuer RAM, neues Netzteil, neues Board, neues Gehäuse und andere Lüfter?!


----------



## tribberdibber (7. August 2022)

Oh ja Wasserkühlung.
Besonders toll wenn das Wasser wegen eines Legs in Berühung mit Strom kommt.
Und das Gehäuse?`Kein Platz für ein DVD Laufwerk!


----------



## audiopathik (7. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Oh ja Wasserkühlung.
> Besonders toll wenn das Wasser wegen eines Legs in Berühung mit Strom kommt.
> Und das Gehäuse?`Kein Platz für ein DVD Laufwerk!


Das kann gar nicht passieren, jedenfalls nicht mit den Kits, die sind komplett versiegelt erst wenn du den Schlauch anschraubst kann überhaupt was fließen. Zudem ist da kein Wasser drin sondern ein Kühlgel, selbst wenn du da mit dem Messer einen Schnitt in den Schlauch machst weiß ich nicht ob da was raustropft.

Ich hab schon Jahre kein optisches Laufwerk mehr und gibt auch kaum mehr CDs, selbst beim Mainboard ist schon ein USB Stick bei statt CD.


----------



## fud1974 (7. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Und das Gehäuse?`Kein Platz für ein DVD Laufwerk!



Na ja, da muss man schon langsam aktiv nach suchen dass man ein Gehäuse bekommt wo noch ein DVD Laufwerk reinpasst... früher war immer ein 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht frei.. als ich schon vor 2-3 Jahren nach langer Zeit (und nicht laufender Betrachtung des Marktes) mal wieder in die Verlegenheit kam einen PC bauen zu müssen, war es purer Zufall dass ich ein Gehäuse kaufte dass überhaupt noch ein DVD Laufwerk schlucken konnte, das merkte ich aber erst hinterher.

Der Drops ist gelutscht. Die Zahlen aus dem Einzelhandel sprechen auch eine deutliche Sprache was für den PC überhaupt noch auf Datenträger erworben wird.. nämlich so gut wie nix.

Passend dazu auch die aktuelle Kolumne von Petra Fröhlich:








						Das Disc-Dilemma (Fröhlich am Freitag) - GamesWirtschaft.de
					

Konsolen-Besitzern droht, woran PC-Spieler längst gewöhnt sind: Games auf Datenträgern entwickeln sich mit Karacho zum Nischengeschäft.




					www.gameswirtschaft.de


----------



## Spiritogre (7. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, da muss man schon langsam aktiv nach suchen dass man ein Gehäuse bekommt wo noch ein DVD Laufwerk reinpasst... früher war immer ein 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht frei.. als ich schon vor 2-3 Jahren nach langer Zeit (und nicht laufender Betrachtung des Marktes) mal wieder in die Verlegenheit kam einen PC bauen zu müssen, war es purer Zufall dass ich ein Gehäuse kaufte dass überhaupt noch ein DVD Laufwerk schlucken konnte, das merkte ich aber erst hinterher.


Wow, als ich vor drei Jahren meinen PC zusammenstellte hatte noch praktische jedes Gehäuse den Einbauschacht für DVD / BR Laufwerk. 
Nach deiner Aussage musste ich erst mal schauen. Die meisten kommen tatsächlich ohne, aber alle großen Hersteller bieten auch welche mit an. 
Der Grund ist tatsächlich einfach, senkt die Herstellungskosten der Gehäuse. 

Der Trend geht eindeutig auch Richtung hippes RGB Geflimmere. Sehr viele Gehäuse ohne CD Schacht haben an der Stelle halt bunt leuchtende Lüfter oder aufgeklebte Streifen. 

Nur muss man sich klar sein, dass die Leuchtkraft im Laufe der Zeit nachlässt. Bei meiner alten Tastatur war nach zwei Jahren Schluss mit dem Licht und bei meinem Mainboard ist seit kurzem auch nichts mehr. 


Der Nachteil eines DVD / BR Laufwerks ist für mich eher, dass es einen SATA Port belegt, den ich ansonsten gut für eine Festplatte nutzen könnte. 
Allerdings würde ich selbst heute nicht drauf verzichten, auch wenn ich das Laufwerk vielleicht nur einmal im Jahr brauche, mindestens ein PC mit Disc-Laufwerk sollte man einfach vorhalten, rein für den Notfall.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. August 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Nachteil eines DVD / BR Laufwerks ist für mich eher, dass es einen SATA Port belegt, den ich ansonsten gut für eine Festplatte nutzen könnte.


Ist idR auch kein Thema mehr, mein neues Mainboard z.B. hat 6x SATA3 und 4x m.2 ... da werden eher die Gehäuseslots ausgehen selbst wenn es nur 2,5" Geräte sind. 😁

Ich hab seit mehreren Rechnern kein CD/DVD Rom mehr drin, aber halt notfalls ein externes im Schrank, aber seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt. 🙄

Schlimm finde ich das man viele schöne und zugleich gut verarbeitete Gehäuse nicht mehr ohne Scheibe bekommt.
Nur bei den schlichteren Modellen a la Fractal Design (wie derzeit) hat man da die Wahl, bei anspruchsvoller Front ist dann die Glasseite quasi Pflicht weil wer vorne etwas Licht möchte will natürlich alles beleuchten und das zeigen. 🤨

Btw. eine Webcam drinnen dürfte da doch auch zum Posen langen ? 😁


----------



## fud1974 (7. August 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schlimm finde ich das man viele schöne und zugleich gut verarbeitete Gehäuse nicht mehr ohne Scheibe bekommt.



Das finde ich in der Praxis auch deutlich nerviger... 

Ich bau den eh weg in eine Ecke, wo man ihn kaum sieht, mir könnte eine Glasseite nicht egaler sein..

Aber wird wohl halt in der Masse verlangt, und das hat halt Auswirkungen.


----------



## tribberdibber (7. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht passieren, jedenfalls nicht mit den Kits, die sind komplett versiegelt erst wenn du den Schlauch anschraubst kann überhaupt was fließen. Zudem ist da kein Wasser drin sondern ein Kühlgel, selbst wenn du da mit dem Messer einen Schnitt in den Schlauch machst weiß ich nicht ob da was raustropft.
> 
> Ich hab schon Jahre kein optisches Laufwerk mehr und gibt auch kaum mehr CDs, selbst beim Mainboard ist schon ein USB Stick bei statt CD.


Wieso sollte ich das mit der Kühlung von jemand Glauben der mehrer VAC-Bans hat?


----------



## audiopathik (7. August 2022)

tribberdibber schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich das mit der Kühlung von jemand Glauben der mehrer VAC-Bans hat?


Mir doch egal was du glaubst und was nicht und was für Gründe du dir dafür aussuchst, kannst froh sein dass sich überhaupt jemand die Mühe gemacht hat dir ne Antwort zu schreiben.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. August 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ist idR auch kein Thema mehr, mein neues Mainboard z.B. hat 6x SATA3 und 4x m.2 ... da werden eher die Gehäuseslots ausgehen selbst wenn es nur 2,5" Geräte sind. 😁



Da hast du Glück, mein 2019er Mainboard hat nur vier SATA und 2 SSD Plätze. Der Rechner muss außerdem auch noch ein paar Jährchen halten, also mindestens noch drei, vier Jahre, mindestens, denn die CPU ist mehr als schnell genug, ich meine der 8700k ist ohnehin immer noch merklich schneller als jede aktuelle Laptop CPU. Wenn die irgendwann aufholen sollten kann ich mal langsam über einen neuen nachdenken.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. August 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da hast du Glück, mein 2019er Mainboard hat nur vier SATA und 2 SSD Plätze. Der Rechner muss außerdem auch noch ein paar Jährchen halten, also mindestens noch drei, vier Jahre, mindestens, denn die CPU ist mehr als schnell genug, ich meine der 8700k ist ohnehin immer noch merklich schneller als jede aktuelle Laptop CPU. Wenn die irgendwann aufholen sollten kann ich mal langsam über einen neuen nachdenken.


Ich wollte ja eigentlich Ende 2020 mein System updaten, wo dann glücklicherweise eine Schnapper 1080Ti noch einen Boost gebracht hat.
Meine CPU (i7-5930K) hatte ja zum Glück noch Reserven via Coreanzahl weil die Spiele da mittlerweile besser supporten.
Mittlerweile schreit es aber zunehmend nach 7+ Jahren. 🤪

Ich muß dazu sagen das ich ohnehin lieber etwas größere Mainboardausstattungen kaufe. 🙄


----------



## Spiritogre (9. August 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich muß dazu sagen das ich ohnehin lieber etwas größere Mainboardausstattungen kaufe. 🙄


Na ja, ich habe ein MSI Z370 PC Pro, das war schon eines der besseren / besten Mainboards damals jedoch ohne sonderlich viel Zusatzausstattung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. August 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe ein MSI Z370 PC Pro, das war schon eines der besseren / besten Mainboards damals jedoch ohne sonderlich viel Zusatzausstattung.


Das hat doch auch 6x SATA und 2x m.2 und kann sich mit Extras schon sehen lassen. 😉


----------



## Spiritogre (9. August 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Das hat doch auch 6x SATA und 2x m.2 und kann sich mit Extras schon sehen lassen. 😉


Vielleicht gibt es verschiedene Modelle?

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, angeblich soll das Mainboard auch sieben verschiedene RGB Leuchtfarben mit Effekten haben, meines kann aber nur weiß und auch nur an oder aus.

Edit: Oh, auf dem Kartonfoto hat es 6x SATA, allerdings erinnere ich mich, dass die so nah beieinander liegen, dass man nur vier benutzen kann weil die blöden Kabel (die ich habe, lagen halt den Laufwerken bei) da keinen Platz haben.


----------



## RichardLancelot (10. August 2022)

audiopathik schrieb:


> Das kann gar nicht passieren, jedenfalls nicht mit den Kits, die sind komplett versiegelt erst wenn du den Schlauch anschraubst kann überhaupt was fließen. Zudem ist da kein Wasser drin sondern ein Kühlgel, selbst wenn du da mit dem Messer einen Schnitt in den Schlauch machst weiß ich nicht ob da was raustropft.


Wir wollen ja mal festhalten dass in einer WaKü weder 08/15-Leitungswasser zum Einsatz kommt (oder eher "kommen sollte") noch irgendein "Gel". Ersteres würde nicht nur die Komponenten verkalken und zu Korossion führen sondern auch die benannte Gefahr des Kurzschlusses bieten. Ein "Gel" ist eine Dispersion und im Bereich der Flüssigkeiten meist viel zu viskos als das man es durch eine WaKü jagen könnte.
I.d.R. füllt man eine dafür entwickelte Kühlflüssigkeit in den Aufbau oder nimmt destilliertes, osmotisiertes Wasser mit nicht-errosiven Zusatzstoffen, um die Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu erhöhen.


----------



## Schara (14. September 2022)

"Alternatives Mainboard: Wer nicht übertakten will, kann auch unter oder ein wenig über 100 Euro zugreifen, zum Beispiel beim ASRock B550ßM Pro4 für 100 Euro"

Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Board gut zum Übertakten geeignet ist? Worauf sollte man, wenn man auf Preis/Leistung achtet, am meisten schauen?


----------



## McTrevor (14. September 2022)

Schara schrieb:


> "Alternatives Mainboard: Wer nicht übertakten will, kann auch unter oder ein wenig über 100 Euro zugreifen, zum Beispiel beim ASRock B550ßM Pro4 für 100 Euro"
> 
> Woran erkenne ich, ob ein Board gut zum Übertakten geeignet ist? Worauf sollte man, wenn man auf Preis/Leistung achtet, am meisten schauen?


Meiner Erfahrung nach wird übertakten maßlos überschätzt. Man versenkt da etliche Stunden oder gar Tage mit Tuning und Stabilitätstests für irgendwas an 5%-15% Mehrleistung die man bei 99% der Spiele nicht merkt. Bei ganz wenigen Titeln, wo man genau auf der Grenze ist zwischen spielbar und unspielbar mag sich das lohnen aber ansonsten ist das oft nicht den Aufwand wert. Da ist manbesser dran, wenn man nicht übertaktet und die gesparten Stunden in die Spiele investiert. Wenn man Framerateeinbrüche bei einem Titel hat, würde ich eher an den Grafikpresets fummeln anstatt sich durch Übertakten in den gerade so spielbaren Bereich zu "würgen". Übertakten geht auch stets mit höherer Wärme (=> geringerer Lebensdauer) und höherem Stromverbrauch der Komponenten einher.


----------



## AB5TAUB3R (20. Oktober 2022)

Den Einsteiger PC habe ich mir auch so ähnlich gebaut, allerdings habe ich mir meine GTX1660ti, die ich noch herumliegen hatte eingebaut, ist ja auch nur mein System für LAN-Parties, trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass der i3 10100F besser performt als ich gedacht haben, mit der 1660ti ist das System gut ausgeglichen, obwohl ich tatsächlich auch mit der RX6600 (non-XT) liebäugle.
Das System meiner Freundin und mir steht in der Signatur, für uns wirklich stabil zum gamen, allerdings überlege ich trotzdem meinen Ryzen 7 3700x durch einen 5700x/5800x zu tauschen, da der 3700x zb in Forza bei Partikel doch limitierend wirkt...


----------

